# دوره تـعـلـيـــم Civil 3d كــامـلــــه م/عـبـدالـرحـمـن الـبــاز



## Mohamed Hatab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته



*دوره كامله لبرنامج Civil 3d للبشمهندس عبدالرحمن الباز 
(كليه الهندسه - جامعه الزقازيق)
*:34:
* ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


الملفات المستخدمه في الشرح

 برامج اكسل لحل معادلات الطرق
Download



 ملفين كاد( Layout ) .. واكسل (Points) 
 Download

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

Vedios


​


 01-Introduction

DownLoad


 02-EGS by Contours

DownLoad


 3-GS by Points

DownLoad



 4-GS by Google Earth

DownLoad



 5-Layout

DownLoad



 6-Alignment

DownLoad



 7-Profile

DownLoad



 8-Sheet

DownLoad



 9-Assemply and Corridor

DownLoad



 10-Section

DownLoad



 11-Materials

DownLoad



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 برنامج Google Earth 7

Download



 Civil 3D ملزمه

Download



 Synchroملزمه

Download




*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
M.S.H
*
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .. والشكر الجزيل للمهندس عبد الرحمن ونتمنى ان يكون فى الشرح من الاضافات الجديدة ...


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير م\ عبد الرحمن


----------



## metkal (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## مهاجر (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير م. محمد الحطاب على هذا النقل الموفق


----------



## محمد الجفري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .. والشكر الجزيل للمهندس عبد الرحمن​


----------



## عزمي حماد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## medo shalaby (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس
كان عندى مشكلة ببرنامج السيفل ... وهى بعد ما اسطبه وافعله وتمام التمام يشتغل ك اوتوكاد انما ميشتغلش ك سيفل وده بعد ما ايقونة السيفل تحمل الواجهة لكن ما تدخل على البرنامج . يا ريت اصحاب الخيرة يفيدونى ف الموضوع ده . و جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## أبوتقي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا
بالخص علي التنزيل من جوجل ايرث الي السيفيل


----------



## بوشعرايه (29 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم البرامج قيمه لاكن رابط التحميل فيه مشكله


----------



## بوشعرايه (29 ديسمبر 2012)

أسف المشكله عندي والتحميل شغال ومشكورين جداً جداًُ جداً


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (30 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .. والشكر الجزيل للمهندس عبد الرحمن ونتمنى ان يكون فى الشرح من الاضافات الجديدة ...





فتحي بسيوني قال:


> جزاك الله خير م\ عبد الرحمن







metkal قال:


> بارك الله بكم





مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير م. محمد الحطاب على هذا النقل الموفق






محمد الجفري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا






garary قال:


> بارك الله فيك






talan77 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .. والشكر الجزيل للمهندس عبد الرحمن​








جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ان شاء الله​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بوشعرايه قال:


> السلام عليكم البرامج قيمه لاكن رابط التحميل فيه مشكله





بوشعرايه قال:


> أسف المشكله عندي والتحميل شغال ومشكورين جداً جداًُ جداً





ولا يهمك ... الشكر لله 
​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (30 ديسمبر 2012)

أبوتقي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> بالخص علي التنزيل من جوجل ايرث الي السيفيل





ربنا يكرم البشمهندس عبدالرحمن ويجازيه كل خير ​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (30 ديسمبر 2012)

medo shalaby قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس
> كان عندى مشكلة ببرنامج السيفل ... وهى بعد ما اسطبه وافعله وتمام التمام يشتغل ك اوتوكاد انما ميشتغلش ك سيفل وده بعد ما ايقونة السيفل تحمل الواجهة لكن ما تدخل على البرنامج . يا ريت اصحاب الخيرة يفيدونى ف الموضوع ده . و جزاكم الله خيرا .



ان شاء الله هبقي ارفع فيديو لكيفيه التسطيب 
وهبقي ابعته لحضرتك في رساله​


----------



## عزت محروس (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo shalaby (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Mohamed Hatab قال:


> ان شاء الله هبقي ارفع فيديو لكيفيه التسطيب
> وهبقي ابعته لحضرتك في رساله​




تسلم يا بشمهندس على الاهتمام . وجزاك الله خير .


----------



## sunofnile (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الدورة ويا ريت ترفع لنا ملفات الاكسيل التى تم الشرح عليها والتصميم بها ليكتمل العمل مع خالص الشكر


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (1 يناير 2013)

medo shalaby قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس
> كان عندى مشكلة ببرنامج السيفل ... وهى بعد ما اسطبه وافعله وتمام التمام يشتغل ك اوتوكاد انما ميشتغلش ك سيفل وده بعد ما ايقونة السيفل تحمل الواجهة لكن ما تدخل على البرنامج . يا ريت اصحاب الخيرة يفيدونى ف الموضوع ده . و جزاكم الله خيرا .




 شوف اول دقيقتين في الفيديو التاني يا بشمهندس كده 

 تقريبا هو ده اللي قصدك عليه​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (1 يناير 2013)

عزت محروس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





hawkar1 قال:


> جزاكم الله‌ خيرا



جزانا الله واياكم كل خير​


sunofnile قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الدورة ويا ريت ترفع لنا ملفات الاكسيل التى تم الشرح عليها والتصميم بها ليكتمل العمل مع خالص الشكر





انا كلمت الاداره وهيضيفوا الملفات قريب ان شاء الله
شكرا لحضرتك للتنبيه 

*ودي الملفات اهي علي ما الاداره تحطها في الموضوع*

برامج اكسل لحل معادلات الطرق
 El Baz Design Programs -(Mohamed Hatab)(2).rar 



ملفين كاد .. واكسل
Data-(Mohamed Hatab).rar

​


----------



## مهاجر (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

م. محمد الحطاب 

تم التعديل حسب طلب

شكراً لك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك
مشكوررررر
مع اطيب تمنياتى وارق تحياتى*​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (2 يناير 2013)

هانى صابر محمد قال:


> *بارك الله فيك
> مشكوررررر
> مع اطيب تمنياتى وارق تحياتى*​


ربنا يخليك ..
​


مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> م. محمد الحطاب
> 
> ...




جزانا الله واياكم كل خير
وشكرا علي التفاعل السريع ​


----------



## sunofnile (2 يناير 2013)

الف شكر م/ محمد الحطاب تم تحميل الملفات وشكرا جزيلا على التفاعل المستمر مع الموضوع وما فيه من معلومات مفيده انصح كل مهندس طرق للاهتمام بتحميلها والاحتفاظ بها وخاصة فيما يتعلق بتصميم الطرق الانشائى والهندسى والمرورى ناس كتير من كتر الشروحات عن البرنامج بقت بتستعمله بسهوله لكن بدون التفكير ولا معرفة الخلفية الهندسية للأرقام المدخله والا النتائج وده ادى الى ان الناس نسيت ان التصميم مهمة مهندس لازم ان يكون مر بسنوات خبرة طويلة وعلى دراية وخلفية هندسية كافية واقصد بالناس من اصحاب الاعمال اللى ممكن يقول مثلا انا عندى حاسب كميات او مساح بيقوم على البرنامج ده بعمل مبدع وطبعا لا هو ولا من يعمل معه فاهم حاجه كله بيتفرج على اللوحات ويحطها سد خانه حتى لو كانت المنحيات الافقية لن تسمح برؤية كافيه ولا الراسيه لن تسمح برؤية كافيه لدرجة ان الناس فى السعودية بقت عندها قناعة كامله ان السبب الوحيد وراء حوادث الطرق هو السرعة وان ساهر حلها خلاص وبكل سطحية الطريق سليم ومتصمم صح والبروفايلات محفوظه في صندوق العمليه ................ ماشاء الله موضوع مميز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (2 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

تم التعديل م. محمد حسب طلبك للمرة الثانية



Mohamed Hatab قال:


> ربنا يخليك ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imad ramadan (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا" جزيلا" لك اخي الكريم


----------



## imad ramadan (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا" جزيلا" لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (2 يناير 2013)

هايل ياهندسة ---جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## amanj (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## medo shalaby (3 يناير 2013)

Mohamed Hatab قال:


> شوف اول دقيقتين في الفيديو التاني يا بشمهندس كده
> 
> تقريبا هو ده اللي قصدك عليه​




اولا شكرا لحضرتك على الاهتمام يا بشمهندس محمد .
ثانيا هو فى الفيديو فتح ايقونة السيفيل نفسها ال فيها عند work space امكانية انك تحول البرنامج الى اتوتوكاد .
انما انا مسطب برنامج السيفيل 2013 بيظهر لى ثلاثة ايقونات . autocad civil as autocad , autocad civil 3d 2013 english metric , autocad civil 3d 2013 english imperial . الايقونة الوحيدة ال بتفتح معايا هى ك اوتوكاد ومفيهاش عند work space امكانية انك تحول البرنامج لسيفيل . مش عارف بقى ممكن يكون من النسخة مع العلم انى مسطب windows 8 . ارجو الافادة واسف على الاطالة . وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (3 يناير 2013)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم التعديل م. محمد حسب طلبك للمرة الثانية


شكرا جداااا لمتابعه حضرتك​



amanj قال:


> جزاك اللة كل خير





عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> جزاك اللة كل خير





ابوحفص المصرى1 قال:


> هايل ياهندسة ---جزاك الله كل الخير​





sunofnile قال:


> الف شكر م/ محمد الحطاب تم تحميل الملفات وشكرا جزيلا على التفاعل المستمر مع الموضوع وما فيه من معلومات مفيده انصح كل مهندس طرق للاهتمام بتحميلها والاحتفاظ بها وخاصة فيما يتعلق بتصميم الطرق الانشائى والهندسى والمرورى ناس كتير من كتر الشروحات عن البرنامج بقت بتستعمله بسهوله لكن بدون التفكير ولا معرفة الخلفية الهندسية للأرقام المدخله والا النتائج وده ادى الى ان الناس نسيت ان التصميم مهمة مهندس لازم ان يكون مر بسنوات خبرة طويلة وعلى دراية وخلفية هندسية كافية واقصد بالناس من اصحاب الاعمال اللى ممكن يقول مثلا انا عندى حاسب كميات او مساح بيقوم على البرنامج ده بعمل مبدع وطبعا لا هو ولا من يعمل معه فاهم حاجه كله بيتفرج على اللوحات ويحطها سد خانه حتى لو كانت المنحيات الافقية لن تسمح برؤية كافيه ولا الراسيه لن تسمح برؤية كافيه لدرجة ان الناس فى السعودية بقت عندها قناعة كامله ان السبب الوحيد وراء حوادث الطرق هو السرعة وان ساهر حلها خلاص وبكل سطحية الطريق سليم ومتصمم صح والبروفايلات محفوظه في صندوق العمليه ................ ماشاء الله موضوع مميز جزاك الله خيرا







imad ramadan قال:


> شكرا" جزيلا" لك اخي الكريم




جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ... 
وان شاء الله الافاده تعم عالجميع​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (3 يناير 2013)

medo shalaby قال:


> اولا شكرا لحضرتك على الاهتمام يا بشمهندس محمد .
> ثانيا هو فى الفيديو فتح ايقونة السيفيل نفسها ال فيها عند work space امكانية انك تحول البرنامج الى اتوتوكاد .
> انما انا مسطب برنامج السيفيل 2013 بيظهر لى ثلاثة ايقونات . autocad civil as autocad , autocad civil 3d 2013 english metric , autocad civil 3d 2013 english imperial . الايقونة الوحيدة ال بتفتح معايا هى ك اوتوكاد ومفيهاش عند work space امكانية انك تحول البرنامج لسيفيل . مش عارف بقى ممكن يكون من النسخة مع العلم انى مسطب windows 8 . ارجو الافادة واسف على الاطالة . وبارك الله فيكم .



ممممم
هو انا عندي مسطب CIvil 2009 
وده شرح فيديو لكيفيه التسطيب 
*DOWNLOAD*
المشكله اني مجربتش غير 2009 فمش هعرف افيدك للاسف !!
بس شوف الفيديو وان شاء الله تعرف المشكله فين
​


----------



## عمر علي 86 (4 يناير 2013)

اللهم اجعل له هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته واغفر له ولوالديه


----------



## medo shalaby (4 يناير 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس . والله ما قصرت . جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## artist_1 (4 يناير 2013)

ربنا يجازيك خيير ان شاء الله!


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (4 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه يابشمهندس الباز ، احدي محاضراتك كان فيها حل بسيط لمشكله بحثت عن حلها طويلا الف شكر وتحيه !!*


----------



## elfaki (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## عماد العايد (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس وجزاك الله خير ان شاء الله


----------



## قانه 2 (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس والله ابدعت وكتب الله لك هذا العلم لتنتفع به بعد عمر طويل مشكور جدا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## brraq (6 يناير 2013)

medo shalaby قال:


> اولا شكرا لحضرتك على الاهتمام يا بشمهندس محمد .
> ثانيا هو فى الفيديو فتح ايقونة السيفيل نفسها ال فيها عند work space امكانية انك تحول البرنامج الى اتوتوكاد .
> انما انا مسطب برنامج السيفيل 2013 بيظهر لى ثلاثة ايقونات . autocad civil as autocad , autocad civil 3d 2013 english metric , autocad civil 3d 2013 english imperial . الايقونة الوحيدة ال بتفتح معايا هى ك اوتوكاد ومفيهاش عند work space امكانية انك تحول البرنامج لسيفيل . مش عارف بقى ممكن يكون من النسخة مع العلم انى مسطب windows 8 . ارجو الافادة واسف على الاطالة . وبارك الله فيكم .




اذهب الى قائمة ابداء ثم الى *autodesk *ستجد ايقيونة الاتوكاد* autocad civil 3d As autocad* 

كما في هذة الصورة






​


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذه الدروس وقد تم بفضل الله تحميل جميع الدروس ماعدا الدرس الثاني و الدرس التاسع فهناك مشكلة في تحميلهما من على موقع الميديا فاير أرجو إعادة رفعهما وشكرا


----------



## sweet_smile (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ...أريد لينك تحميل البرنامج لكى اتابع الكورس بتاع حضرتك


----------



## hiwa karim (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة يا أخى عبدالرحمن. 
هيوا من كردستان العراق


----------



## hiwa karim (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة يا أخى عبدالرحمن.
هيوا من كردستان العراق


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (14 يناير 2013)

عمر علي 86 قال:


> اللهم اجعل له هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته واغفر له ولوالديه





artist_1 قال:


> ربنا يجازيك خيير ان شاء الله!





الطاهر اسماعيل مكي قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه يابشمهندس الباز ، احدي محاضراتك كان فيها حل بسيط لمشكله بحثت عن حلها طويلا الف شكر وتحيه !!*





elfaki قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.





قانه 2 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس والله ابدعت وكتب الله لك هذا العلم لتنتفع به بعد عمر طويل مشكور جدا





hiwa karim قال:


> جزاك اللة يا أخى عبدالرحمن.
> هيوا من كردستان العراق





جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ... 
​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (14 يناير 2013)

محمد حسام العاني قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذه الدروس وقد تم بفضل الله تحميل جميع الدروس ماعدا الدرس الثاني و الدرس التاسع فهناك مشكلة في تحميلهما من على موقع الميديا فاير أرجو إعادة رفعهما وشكرا





جرب تاني يا بشمهندس كده ..
شغالين معايا كويس
​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (14 يناير 2013)

medo shalaby قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس . والله ما قصرت . جزاك الله خيرا .








brraq قال:


> اذهب الى قائمة ابداء ثم الى *autodesk *ستجد ايقيونة الاتوكاد* autocad civil 3d As autocad*
> 
> كما في هذة الصورة
> 
> ...



شكرا يا بشمهدس علي المتابعه والرد ...
وهو مخدشي باله من الرد هبعتله مسج ويارب يكون هو ده اللي قصده عليه​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (14 يناير 2013)

sweet_smile قال:


> بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ...أريد لينك تحميل البرنامج لكى اتابع الكورس بتاع حضرتك



Autodesk Autocad Civil 3D (2013) (x86/x64)
http://www.m7shsh.com/vb/307454.html

شوفي الروابط اللي في اللينك ده يا بشمهندسه كده
بس لو تعرفي حد عنده البرنامج خديه منه احسن .. لانه كبير
​


----------



## ali abdelkader (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر. (16 يناير 2013)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس Mohamed Hatab والله مش عارف اشكرك ازاى وربنا يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة*_


----------



## eng.yasserfouad (18 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجاري الداون لوود وهتابع الشرح واقولك على الملاحظات البنائة ان شاء الله


----------



## africano800 (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام علي احمد (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (25 يناير 2013)

ali abdelkader قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك





ابو يحيى السوري قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً





ياسر. قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس Mohamed Hatab والله مش عارف اشكرك ازاى وربنا يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة*_





eng.yasserfouad قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> وجاري الداون لوود وهتابع الشرح واقولك على الملاحظات البنائة ان شاء الله



اووووك .. ان شاء الله يابشمهندس ​ 


africano800 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك





هشام علي احمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود




جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ​


----------



## احمد عبدالقدوس (25 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك مهندس عبدالرحمن وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الاهلاوي (26 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا واكثر من امثالكم ونفع بكم


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس 
جزاك الله خيرا لو تكرمت ممكن برنامج syncro


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (30 يناير 2013)

احمد عبدالقدوس قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس عبدالرحمن وجزاك الله الف خير





الاهلاوي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا واكثر من امثالكم ونفع بكم




جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ان شاء الله​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (30 يناير 2013)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس
> جزاك الله خيرا لو تكرمت ممكن برنامج syncro



 وعليكم السلام ... 
البرنامج موجود في الرابط ده يا بشمهندس

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t357508.html#post2892969


​


----------



## rasool2008 (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا


----------



## محمد حمدى ثابت (31 يناير 2013)

ربنا يجايك خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد حمدى ثابت (31 يناير 2013)

ربنا يجازيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## yuri_maximus (31 يناير 2013)

الف شكر لك مهندس عبدالرحمن وبارك الله في علمك


----------



## السلفي355 (1 فبراير 2013)

*اللملفات معطوبة يا بشمهندس 
*


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (1 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yuri_maximus (2 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس في علمك


----------



## ابوثائرالريماوي (3 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ..
يعطيك العافية مهندس محمد على مجهودك الرائع ..
بس انا عندي civil 3d 2013 ولما افتح import ما في الادراج من غوغل ايرث 
كيف بدي استورد السطوح عيه من الغوغل ايرث ...
ياريت تفيدني ...
ومشكور


----------



## ahmed almasah (4 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزيك عنا كل الخير


----------



## garary (4 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم هل من درس حول الاوفست فى برنامج السيفل فيما يخص الطرق خاصة داخل المدن حيث تكثر التقاطعات .تحياتى


----------



## meetohamode (7 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## meetohamode (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم .
المشكلة عندي عدم تفعيل السيقل 2013 فقط ل 30 يوم ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## metkal (10 فبراير 2013)

تميز هذا المنتدى الرائع بوجود الكثير من المبدعين في هذا المجال ولكن اصدقك القول يا بش مهندس بانني تمتعت بمشاهدة وسماع شروحاتك السلسة و الممتعة ....كل الشكر لك و زادك الله علما انت و كافة الاعضاء الاكارم


----------



## mustafa20099 (11 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الحاج احمد امام (13 فبراير 2013)

*نسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان ينفع بك ويجزيك خير الجزاء والقائمين على الملتقى والمسلمين اجمعين*​


----------



## never_ die (14 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## اشرف محمد جمعه (16 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله لك​


----------



## محمد الحوارات (16 فبراير 2013)

لو سمحتوا وين البرنامج نفسه !!!


----------



## سعيد غنيم (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام البسطويسى (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل77 (23 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير فى الدنيا والاخرة*​


----------



## عش بطيوره (23 فبراير 2013)

شكراا


----------



## فادى حسب الله (24 فبراير 2013)

اكتب كلمة menu فى سطر الكوماند عندك أخي الفاضل هيظهر معك أسم ملفات تشغيل كتير cad , map , civil وخلافه المهم أختار civil باالتالى يظهر معك طلبك وأعمل حفظ من القوائم التي تريد الظهور لك بالصفة المعتادة ولك ولنا كل التوفيق بإذن الله


----------



## فادى حسب الله (24 فبراير 2013)

اكتب كلمة menu فى سطر الكوماند عندك أخي الفاضل هيظهر معك أسم ملفات تشغيل كتير cad , map , civil وخلافه المهم أختار civil باالتالى يظهر معك طلبك وأعمل حفظ من القوائم التي تريد الظهور لك بالصفة المعتادة ولك ولنا كل التوفيق بإذن الله


----------



## hagagm25 (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_montaser86 (25 فبراير 2013)

باارك الله فيك 
اسال عن كيفية عمل قطاع وادي


----------



## ودالبخيت (26 فبراير 2013)

الشكر كل الشكر لم ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله ،،،


----------



## المعافري 2 (26 فبراير 2013)

اللهم وفق من زودنا واهتم بناء في المعلومات ووفقه واحفظه يارب


----------



## حسن احمد (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ENG TAHA A.H (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ENG TAHA A.H (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Al Mohager (1 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## عزمي حماد (1 مارس 2013)

الاخوان والزملاء الاعزاء 
هذا هو لينك تحميل جميع الدروس للاستاذ هشام فوزي
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26!168
​


----------



## stepto (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## ramb (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات الطيبه- واجهتني مشكله في اظهار المعلومات المنحني في البروفايل عندما قمت بزرع منحني في البروفايل عمل لي المنحني لكن لم يخرج لي المعلومات الخاصه بل المنحني هل يمكن اخرج هذا المعلومات وشكرا
سلام عليكم 
​


----------



## احمد مناحي (9 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله ووالديك الف خير


----------



## dyako (10 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## eng.ali fikry (11 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لوسمحت اخى العزيز ممكن برنامج 
m-e pdg مع الشرح


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## eng.msayed (12 مارس 2013)

فتح الله عليك


----------



## civilengo123 (13 مارس 2013)

بوركت يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

نفع الله بعلمك


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 مارس 2013)

* بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا




*​ 
​


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

لله عليك يا ابو حطب الله ينور عليك يا هندسة وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك يار ب


----------



## ابوبكر زاخو (29 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khleel numan (29 مارس 2013)

مليووووووووووووووون شكر


----------



## اعجال (4 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفيما قدمت من جهد طيب تشكر عليه اخي الحبيب


----------



## hysoom_eng (5 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## ahmadalshatti (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yusuf abdi (6 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك ... مشكور على الدروس


----------



## ahmed khogali (9 أبريل 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر يا باشمهندس انشالله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## diaa_500 (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع
فعلا عمل ممتاز وشكرا


----------



## mohamedkordy (9 أبريل 2013)

thankssss a lot bashmohandessss


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (23 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## عصام مكاوي (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## MAHMOOUD HASSAN (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ولك منا الدعاء بالخير في ظاهر الغيب وباطنه


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## AranZagros (30 أبريل 2013)

JazakALLAH


----------



## asrm2009 (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adjya (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. والشكر الجزيل للمهندس عبد الرحمن ونتمنى ان يكون فى الشرح من الاضافات الجديدة ... وارجو من حضرتكم مساعده سريعه عندى مشروع يوةجد باركات للسيارات مناسيبها غير مزبوطه لو امكن شرح ليها وكيفيه تعديل المناسيب على برنامج السيفيل


----------



## عبدالغنى صقر (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا هندسة 
جزاك اللة خير ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك ولكننا نطمع فى كرم سيادتكم فى وضع الجزء الخاص بتنزيل البيانات من واى جهاز توتال استشن
ونشكر لسيادتكم المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد مناحي (10 مايو 2013)

والله دوره رائعه تبين ان صاحبها له معرفه كبيره في التصميم والتنفيذ ماشاء الله رحم الله والديك


----------



## en_yasser75 (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك اللة خير ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## en_yasser75 (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك اللة خير ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## ابو جنى على (12 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## engineer (19 مايو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

